# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Constitution 101

## UnitedWeStand

> *WE NEED A "CONSTITUION 101" MASS EDUCATION..............  NOW...!*
> 
> *HOW* do we educate our neighbors on the pitifully poor shape of our Constitution, and how it's been sideswiped, and hightlight how with each session of Congress we loose more and more of our rights ???  *Answers anyone ???*
> 
> What do you think of a 2 day rally at your state capitol could accomplish... of course it would unite us, maybe even add a few to our numbers with a march.  What about having a town hall the same weekend,  inviting the new crop of politicians running for office to have a voice that day, so that WE may ask questions FREELY of them. *Anyone see the possibilities ???*
> 
> 50 states holding 50 marches this summer....... with a real focus on educating our apathetic neighbors about the Constitution.  
> *Better ideas anyone ???*
> 
> ...



I'd like for us to think about this. What are your ideas about this? How can we educate our neighbors? Maybe the Ron Paul message was over their heads, or too much to swallow for some. We have some time now to educate people. Here are my ideas, please add to them.

1. A movie, if we have the skills or could develop them. Maybe Aaron Russo's AFTF wasn't wildly popular in his lifetime, but look at the success it's beginning to see amongst us, many of whom were asleep when it was made ( at least I was). 

Perhaps a Mel Gibson type film (e.g. the Patriot or Braveheart), hmm maybe even a Mel Gibson film.--a futuristic one about the details of what could happen to america and why. Lots of quotes about how evil will triumph if good men do nothing etc.

A constitution 101 (with a different title) movie that is not too boring, with a lot of exciting music that will keep people interested..perhaps even a bit of some sort of contorversy that will make t.v. people seek it out to watch it.

2. A "mad science" sort of class that travels to elementary/junior/senior high schools to teach them about American history and the constitution at their levels. If you guys don't have the mad science program, you can google it-- it is basicaly an over the top actor that performs sensationalistic science experiments in a kind of travelling show that piques kids interest in science. They have summer/winter break camps, and also travel to libraries/fairs/schools/birthday parties--and trach science.
Could we put together a similar class for the constitution? It does sound a bit hokey I know, but remember that usually it's the school/parent/ other organizing adult that books and pays for these classes. I don't think we'd have a big audience if we were trying to attract high schoolers of their own accord.. unless there was a simultaneous pizza buffet ..hmm.....=)>

Adults attend these classes with their kids, but we stil need an adult education class of some kind..

3. adult "class"--well, since you basically have to teach adults of their own accord...and since most american adults will either=
1. already think they know everthing about the constitution that is "relevant anymore"
2.think they learned about the constitution in school and its boring
3. never admit that they don't know by showing up to any kind of class

With these things in mind, I think we should think of some ways to attract adults, even trick them into learning. Let's brainstorm--

1.the aforementioned movie--can't get much easier to spoon feed people that don't read very often--pass it out precinct style with enticing warning labels.

2. open bars that have free drinks during a happy hour where there's a dynamic speaker.

3. a travelling comedy troupe that has educational and hilarious skits--hey with a Ron Paul message you're sure to be able to play Vegas=)

4. local, but networked "Liberty" clubs that throw big parties of interest to the adults in your area (where I live, big free bbq cookoffs, free golf tournament, etc)
Im not quite sure how to get the education into them at these gatherings, but im sure you guys can help me with that one=)

----------


## UnitedWeStand

Bump before I get offline=)>

----------


## princessredtights

bump

----------


## Mr. White

I think a lot of people on these boards throw around the phrase "unconstitutional" without really understanding what they are talking about.  I know I did until I studied it more.  It's become a buzzword for things that people don't like around here, and past someone reading the document itself, any propaganda film like freedom to fascism will simply give an interpretation of it which is no more valid than that which the Supreme Court has given.

----------


## FrankRep

Constitution Class taught by Michael Badnarik (2003)

http://www.archive.org/details/Michael_Badnarik

----------


## yongrel

It is terrifying how many people on this board, let alone the country, do not understand what it means to be constitutional or unconstitutional. Absolutely terrifying.

----------


## HenryKnoxFineBooks

Here's a great book on the Constitution,  THE POLITICALLY INCORRECT GUIDE ON THE CONSTITUTION

http://www.constitution.politicallyi...hp?id=PGCNS001

----------


## princessredtights

There's always the Badnarik Constitution classes -  

Also, we have an elderly member of the JBS who is teaching a class on the Constitution and comparing/contrasting to the UN charter -  (I guess this class has been going on for years - I've been attending for a few months).  


A few of us were talking about getting some pocket Constitutions and handing them out at street fairs and such.   

How about a "Liberty Reading Circle" ?

----------


## wowabunga

Hey "UNITEDWESTAND" thanks for take'n an interest.

My public school education taught us about the Constitution, but never quizzed us and made us learn/memorize the document.  If I can sit here and tell you that I'm unable to rattle off the amendments of the Constitution... you can be sure there are many more average citizens out there in this same boat.  The plus side of all this volunteer work is by this time next year I'm gonna be up to speed on this document we call the US Constitution...!

*Too bad it won't be worth anything by then......... arrrgggg......... folks we've got some work to do....*

----------


## Luft97

Lots of good ideas here, Bump.

----------


## BigRedBrent

We do need to do something big that will inform others about the most important things that most of them do not know about. America is a sleeping giant that desperately needs to wake the hell up. Everyone needs to know what is going on or we will not be able to do anything about it.

----------


## Truth Warrior

We have the Federalist Papers.
We have the Anti-Federalist Papers.

We have the postgrad course.<IMHO>  
NO TREASON.
The Constitution of no Authority
http://tmh.floonet.net/articles/notreas.html

----------


## UnitedWeStand

Let's work on a "modern" translation that's 100% accurate. It needs to be dumbed down for educational purposes. Calling it a "modern" version isn't insulting the way "illiterate dumbass version" might be.

Of course this translation will  have an original version in the back/front or link to the original version if it's online.

I think many people have opened the constitution, started trying to read all the legalese--and just skipped to the bill of rights. We need to translate it.

These ideas might be a good project to work in tandem with Ron Paul's educational society, FREE. Living in his district, I have two small pocket versions of the constitution that FREE gives away. One was given at a rally, one I bought for a dime in a thrift store 5 years ago=)> So Ron Paul is already on board with this--but we need to not only give them the constitution, but also a version they can read.

----------


## UnitedWeStand

http://www.free-nefl.com/html/introduction.html

Here's the link to FREE, the foundation for rational economics and education. Ron Paul started it in 1976!

----------


## wowabunga

> Let's work on a "modern" translation that's 100% accurate. It needs to be dumbed down for educational purposes. Calling it a "modern" version isn't insulting the way "illiterate dumbass version" might be.


*Excellent choice of words.....!!!  We need a "modern translation".*

Bob Barr promotes a copy of the Bill of Rights: on the front is the original, and on the back is the same image except 95 % has been blacked out.... thus showing how much of the document is still in effect.  A very damning illustration.

----------


## Truth Warrior

How about a "Constitution for Dummies" book? Or maybe even a Cliff's Notes version.

----------


## FrankRep

> How about a "Constitution for Dummies" book? Or maybe even a Cliff's Notes version.




http://www.amazon.com/Constitution-D...4991613&sr=8-1





http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Idiot...4991613&sr=8-2

----------


## wowabunga

Nice books with pretty covers yes.... now can we condense it and have it printed on footballs ?

----------


## Truth Warrior

> http://www.amazon.com/Constitution-D...4991613&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Idiot...4991613&sr=8-2


Way  !  Ya gotta love it! < LOL ! >

Thanks!

----------


## prlgrl

> http://www.free-nefl.com/html/introduction.html
> 
> Here's the link to FREE, the foundation for rational economics and education. Ron Paul started it in 1976!


I was gonna post that.    There are some videos produced on a wide range of subjects on the NEFL site.  

I am thinking about starting a 'lecture' series on various topics related to Ron Paul's message and in conjunction with his new book.  The videos from NEFL, if available, may be helpful too.  

Our local community college accepts applications for teaching general interest topics; they are always looking for something new to offer the community.   I would love to offer a class titled "The Constitution's Relevance in Modern Day America."  What do you think?

----------


## wowabunga

> Way  !  Ya gotta love it! < LOL ! >


*Truth Warrior.... you've studied under the great scholars Wayne and Garth.... Schwing...!*

Case in point with the affirmation "Way"... the simple minded movie "Waynes World" was able to change the lexicon of an entire generation.  One of my favorite banner phrases of our grass roots  campaign has been "Legalize the Constitution". That phrase says it all.  

Maybe Hollywood can do a spoof movie.  A "Forrest Gump" version of the American Revolution... with Leslie Nelson as George Washington.  He could stumble and trip thru the Bill of Rights, Declaration of Independance, overall founding ouf our goverment. At least the founding documents would get some airtime...

----------


## Truth Warrior

> *Truth Warrior.... you've studied under the great scholars Wayne and Garth.... Schwing...!*
> 
> Case in point with the affirmation "Way"... the simple minded movie "Waynes World" was able to change the lexicon of an entire generation. One of my favorite banner phrases of our grass roots campaign has been "Legalize the Constitution". That phrase says it all. 
> 
> Maybe Hollywood can do a spoof movie. A "Forrest Gump" version of the American Revolution... with Leslie Nelson as George Washington. He could stumble and trip thru the Bill of Rights, Declaration of Independance, overall founding ouf our goverment. At least the founding documents would get some airtime...


Yeah, I learned that one from my kids.  I'm just a rapidly aging boomer here.  Trying, in vain, to keep up with the brave new world.  

"Those that do not read have no advantage over those that can not read."

----------


## UnitedWeStand

I love the ice cream social idea. Not only is it more practical than pizza=), it gets people there and evokes images of an earlier  more patriotic time when communities were brought together over ice creams and conversation.

In what way will we get the education into them along with the ice cream?

----------


## Matthew P.

Constitution education - do whatever it takes!  I am looking into sites that offer a copy of it for free.  Distribute them, encourage people to read it, ask questions, look up terminology, so they know exactly what rights they have!!!

----------


## FrankRep

> Constitution education - do whatever it takes!  I am looking into sites that offer a copy of it for free.  Distribute them, encourage people to read it, ask questions, look up terminology, so they know exactly what rights they have!!!


Constitution Class taught by Michael Badnarik (2003)

http://www.archive.org/details/Michael_Badnarik


It's free!

----------


## Matthew P.

> http://www.archive.org/details/Michael_Badnarik


Thank you!

----------


## kigol

good post

----------


## Fields

Pocket Size

Declaration & Constitution booklet

.45 each for orders of 100 or more
Plus Free Shipping on orders of $100 or more

----------


## wowabunga

> Pocket Size
> 
> Declaration & Constitution booklet
> 
> .45 each for orders of 100 or more
> Plus Free Shipping on orders of $100 or more


Hi... that is a good price.  I see also on the website that profits go towards a good cause.  Now for the $2 question.... are these printed in the USA ?

----------


## UnitedWeStand

It's not enough to give people a small constitution, they probably wont read it unless it has been modernized imo.

Now, whats the name of that service that translates text into different languages and dialects? I wouldn't trust it to get the meaning of all the nuances of the phrasing of the constitution correct, but Id love to see what it does to it anyway=)

----------


## wowabunga

Could the education be done with humor ???  One of my fav quotes is "Shock Absorbers are to Cars... What Laughter is to Life".    Personally there is only so much "bad news" I can handle before I have to step back and catch my breath, rest, and then go at the task again.

Case in point... the current admin has used a continuous stream of "fear" to keep us on edge. Ron Paul has not outright laughed at this tactic, but he has on occasion "rolled his eyes" in a timely show of disapproval. I don't know what the magic formula will be that might grab the attention of todays media saturated public.  I am willing to try different avenues 

Here's my take on one of the amendments...

*1776 Fourth Amendment  Protection from unreasonable search and seizure.
2003 Fourth Amendment Null & Void: Patriot Act sets forth secret cameras in people's kitchens to catch evildoers drinking from the carton.*

Again I don't have a solid lead on what might work... but... as always I'm game for the challenge.

----------


## UnitedWeStand

http://www.rinkworks.com/dialect/dia...t%2Fconst.html


hit dialectize=)>

----------


## Luft97

section 1 - the legislature

all legiilsativ3 poiwesr Harien granted shall be vested in a congr3ss of teh unitde statez, whicH shAll cconsist oF a senaTe nad house of repreasedntatiVez. HAX0R YOUUUIUUUU CAUSE U SAUX0R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111~ lololololo!!!!!!!!!!!!111~~~~~~

----------


## thuja

i don't know about you, but i get a lot of advertising mail and catalogs. i am calling and getting rid of those and being sure not to let people sell my address anymore, but anyway, while recieving this mail, i read some that may be interesting, such as a survey i rcd about the NAU, SO.....why not spend on a flyer to mail with a constitutional education on it?  not everyone is online, and lots of people read mail.

----------


## UnitedWeStand

Humor is a good tool. Basically we have to make them feel good with it, whatever it is. If it's purely educational, it has to be easy enough to read without making a "normal" person feel stupid. They have to be able to master it, and thus feel good.

Whether we use humor, ice cream, pride and patriotism, love of one's children, art, music, movies, comic books, idolized actors, knitting, the Bible or role playing games--whatever avenue we choose, or all of the above--it has to make them feel good--let's choose something that people already do for entertainment.

----------


## wowabunga

> section 1 - the legislature
> 
> all legiilsativ3 poiwesr Harien granted shall be vested in a congr3ss of teh unitde statez, whicH shAll cconsist oF a senaTe nad house of repreasedntatiVez. HAX0R YOUUUIUUUU CAUSE U SAUX0R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111~ lololololo!!!!!!!!!!!!111~~~~~~


I don't have a frigg'n clue what you just said... but if you are saying I get me 3 months of free HBO and CINAMAX consider me signed up....

----------


## Mesogen

I'm just noticing how much Badnarik looks like an old friend of mine. 
It's spooky.

----------


## Tugboat1988

Faithfully Executed
A story by Grandpa Dave Lyons

Bookmarker was listening to the instructors question. Bookmarker was the nickname he acquired from his classmates near the middle of his freshman year. His actual name was Mark, but everybody usually just called him Marker. He got that title when students noticed that he often acted like he had mental references he could pull out in his college classes. There was nothing unusual about a nickname in our class. All of us had one of our very own in the end.

It was hard to tell if Marker was paying attention at times. This was one of those times. He sat at his desk in a distracted like poise and a slightly vacant look on his face. 

The instructor had asked what the class viewed as the most important every-day thing a president of the USA had to do. 

OH, I know, blurted Sarge , hes the Commander-in-Chief! 

Thats important, noted the instructor, but is that an every-day duty?

The happy giggle of Gladys floated over the heads of the class. OH, Sarge, youre so funny; always thinking of the military. The president names ambassadors.

Bob sat in his chair quietly but nodded in agreement with Gladys anyway.

OH, he manages all the departments that are part of the administration, Manny the Business Management major called out. Youd expect him to catch that relationship right away, and he did.

Well, thats kind of right, admitted the instructor. Is there a specific obligation noting that in the Constitution anyone?

I think Ive got it pegged, called Peggy excitedly! Its in Article 2, Section 3: (He shall take care that the laws be faithfully executed). Is that right? Maybe? Kinda? 

Bob remained quiet but nodded his head more vigorously.

Yah, thats what I meant boasted Sarge. Hes got to make sure the FBI executes the laws, and the NSA and the park ranger, and the national fish warden too. Sarge liked the military but it was obvious he lagged his class in sports. 

The end of class buzzer sounded. Sounds of books, papers, and stuff being gathered fill the air as everyone readied themselves to leave. 

Wait! Everyone froze in place. Silence flooded the lecture hall for a brief moment. It had been Markers voice. When Marker spoke it was usually important. Often it was so important that his comments could be witnessed on an exam later. The buzzer had sounded but nobody moved. 

Gladys giggled, Bob bobbed, and Sarge blurted out, HooRah and Manny stopped organizing his stuff. 

Theres more. Theres more and its important Marker said in a quiet voice. Its definitions. One is for Executed, the other is for Faithfully.  

My Websters says executed has to do with administering, and thats like his responsibility to make sure that all the federal laws are being enforced like we already said. But it also means to create in accordance with a plan of laws and government affairs. But hes the one that signs Bills into law and hes supposed to be faithful in doing so. Being faithful means to be loyal, conscientious, accurate and reliable. So there has to be more. 

That sounds like the military saying an oath of loyalty to the Constitution observed Sarge. 

Well giggled Gladys, he gives an oath as well, and its to uphold the Constitution.

Bobs expression changed as a slight smile grew across his face and he thoughtfully nodded.

Well, definitions can help organize a managers day agreed Manny.  

So, if he signs a bill from Congress without reading it observed Marker, he is executing the law. But that dont mean he is faithfully executing the law, does it? 

No Bob nodded, sometimes bills are presented to him that are not constitutional. If he signs that with the unconstitutional parts in it, its not being faithfully executed! Ive never seen Bobs head nodding so energetically and gruffly.  

OH, that doesnt make me happy at all! I have never seen a less happy face on our Gladys at the thought of Bobs comment. Im so unhappy. I want to cry!

Wooh breathed Manny, youve got a point Marker. 

There aught to be a law made about that observed Marker under his breath. 

The class put away their note papers and gathered their stuff once again. As they crossed out the hall doors the instructors voice echoed off the walls. That is the Law, class.

I wonder if the experience will be recalled one day when the students become leaders in their own generation. I wonder if theyll put the instructors voice into the equation. I wonder if the one who becomes president will take care that the signature is faithfully placed. I wonder if the same subject will rise again in meet-up groups, precinct meeting and caucus gatherings. Time will tell, I suppose. But is there enough time in life left for me to witness it? Time, again, will tell about that as well.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

that constitutional class link is very informative... thanks

----------


## Luft97

> I don't have a frigg'n clue what you just said... but if you are saying I get me 3 months of free HBO and CINAMAX consider me signed up....

----------


## wowabunga

> So, if he signs a bill from Congress without reading it observed Marker, he is executing the law. But that dont mean he is faithfully executing the law, does it?


Only a few Congressmen took the time to read the Patriot Act so I'm told 

In other news, I've reworked my "watered down definition" of the 4th amendment... oh... special prize for anyone who can condense the Constitution down small enough that it can fit on a football... not that I'd print it there, but I am open minded when it comes to education options...

*Fourth Amendment: Keeps the "secret evildoer surveillance cameras" out of people's kitchens leaving you free to drink milk from the carton.*

----------


## RSLudlum

> Constitution Class taught by Michael Badnarik (2003)
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/Michael_Badnarik
> 
> 
> It's free!




+rights

----------

